# KCBS State Championship in Middle TN Labor Day Weekend



## Hazmatjoe (Feb 17, 2010)

Come one come all to the 2nd Annual Pig'n in the Grove KCBS State Championship Cook-off and Festival on Sept. 3rd and 4th 2010   This event will have a Pro and Backyard/Shadetree division
Check out the website below for entry forms and more information.
http://www.collegegroverec.org/pig'n%20the%20grove.htm


----------



## pringle1 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was lucky enough to be picked to judge last year's event.  Donna and her husband put on a very good event for their first attempt.  They had 29 teams and lots of side activity for family fun.  They have room for more teams and this event should get bigger in the years to come.  Lots of food vendors and they even had a raffle for a small dirt bike.  Needless to say I had my judging application in early this year.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like a good event.


----------

